# ip 192.168.0.255



## toplesgtauto

Have a network running mix of xp and vista. A power outage crashed a router and access point. Since then we are having problems with internet connection. I run the sniffer program and I can see a reporting of an ip address of 192.168.0.255. This address is there all the time and makes a link to every computer and network printer on the network. This is not the ip address of the router or access point. It is also not the displayed address of either. I cannot ping it nor trace it. But it is hogging my bandwidth.


----------



## johnwill

This is the broadcast address. Anytime a packet is intended for all the machines on the subnet, they'll use the x.x.x.255 address.

Exactly how many of these are "hogging" the bandwidth? Can you show up a screen shot with WireShark?


----------



## toplesgtauto

i AM ATTEMPTING TO DOWNLOAD THE SOFTWARE NOW.


----------



## toplesgtauto

My Internet Connection Has Not Worked Very Well Since I Replace The Router And Found The 192.168.0.255 Running.


----------



## toplesgtauto

We Have 25 Computers On The Network. It Goes To Everyone Logged On.


----------



## toplesgtauto

I Have The Program Installed What Would You Like To See?


----------



## toplesgtauto

I Got The Software And Installed It What And How Do I Post It For You?


----------



## johnwill

I was assuming that you would use it an analyze the results. :smile: There's too much data for you to post it.

One question when you're looking at the capture display, how much time goes by between the x.x.x.255 broadcast packets? Have you tried removing machines connections to see if a specific machine is sending out the broadcasts?


----------



## toplesgtauto

very little time goes by and there is another message to 192.168.0.255
today was ok at first after another router change. but as the day went by it got worse again. at one point in time it was using between 180000 and 220000 bytes.


----------



## toplesgtauto

It almost seems as though something is constantly pinging the router. Alot of the lines say something about echo ping request.


----------



## toplesgtauto

I show multicasts every 15 seconds.


----------



## toplesgtauto

It says that my computer is running a query of all the other workstations on the network whether they are on or not


----------



## johnwill

Every 15 seconds is nothing, and it sure wouldn't affect the network performance in any noticeable way. I get broadcasts from machines on the network pretty regularly, every few seconds, it's always been that way.

If you have NETBEUI running, it's broadcasting all the time.


----------

